# China Truss failure



## BillESC (Oct 29, 2015)

Anyone heard of this? One dead, 10 hurt.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 29, 2015)

This is all I see so far. There's very little additional information. The picture was uploaded to Facebook a couple hours ago and is reportedly from the "Play World Tour" for the "Queen of Mandopop, Jolin Tsai" in Guangxi, China. They agree 1 dead 10 injured.

The picture is interesting. It appears to have collapsed inward on itself instead of falling over to the side one way or the other. Appears to be an indoor arena and therefore no wind.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 29, 2015)

Our good buddy Jim On Light has more including these pictures. Jim's source says 1 dead and 13 injured.
Read more of what Jim has to say about it here.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 29, 2015)

Now this story with this picture. Not much new information other than it was about 5pm and they were setting up for a concert on Saturday.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Oct 29, 2015)

Sure looks a lot like the A.R. Rahman collapse at the Pontiac Silverdome in 2010.


----------



## DuckJordan (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm a little disappointed in some people in the industry's comments regarding this I'm glad cb hasn't gone the way of Facebook groups I'm interested in hearing how this occurred. Doubt we will ever hear the real reason however.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Oct 29, 2015)

DuckJordan said:


> I'm a little disappointed in some people in the industry's comments regarding this I'm glad cb hasn't gone the way of Facebook groups I'm interested in hearing how this occurred. Doubt we will ever hear the real reason however.
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk



We try to steer the good ship Controlbooth as a refuge for intellectual thought and civil discussion as compared to the throngs of people in Facebook groups talking out their rear ends. Facebook groups are often no better than YouTube comments sections


----------



## Michael K (Oct 30, 2015)

Very sad to see 

What are the common causes of such catastrophic failure on large truss rigs?


----------



## Lextech (Oct 30, 2015)

Michael K said:


> Very sad to see
> 
> What are the common causes of such catastrophic failure on large truss rigs?



Note, I am answering the above question. I do not know what happened in China.

Self climbers and other square grids need only to lose one horizontal truss and they tend to cave inwards. Common causes inside would be overloading a point, not building it correctly ie; bolts not tightened or putting too much of a dynamic load on it. There have been grid failures due to bad points, overloading of the overall structure and in one case I know of material failure. Outside add wind too the equation. Hopefully we will find out what happened here so that people can learn from this incident. No show is worth losing a life over.


----------



## JohnD (Nov 1, 2015)

This updated page shows a before picture:
http://www.prolightingspace.com/profiles/blogs/jolin-tsai-disaster?xg_source=activity


----------

